# Captive Care of Click Beetles?



## Embers To Ashes (May 25, 2011)

I have had an eyed click beetle (scientific name?) for about two weeks now. It is in an enclosure with about two inches of sub, a small water bowel, and some egg crate. Im feeding it vedgies that I give to my isopods and crickets. One side is misted, and the other is left dry. Lately, it has been acting weird. It keeps getting stuck on its back. I keep flipping it over and it just wiggles its legs and goes back on its back. He is also bent weird. What is wrong with him and am I doing anything wrong? He is in his empty water dish in this picture. I tryed to give him a good serface so he can pop himself up.


----------



## SandDeku (May 26, 2011)

Embers To Ashes said:


> I have had an eyed click beetle (scientific name?) for about two weeks now. It is in an enclosure with about two inches of sub, a small water bowel, and some egg crate. Im feeding it vedgies that I give to my isopods and crickets. One side is misted, and the other is left dry. Lately, it has been acting weird. It keeps getting stuck on its back. I keep flipping it over and it just wiggles its legs and goes back on its back. He is also bent weird. What is wrong with him and am I doing anything wrong? He is in his empty water dish in this picture. I tryed to give him a good serface so he can pop himself up.


mmm beetles sometimes are like turtles. Put em on their backs and they take a while to get back up. A lot of them tend to play "Dead". why not try to keep the enclosure "leveled" as in the whole bottom is flat. If its eating veggies I guess that's good. I'm not sure if they need a water dish. They may just get stuck in there. I would just grab a sponge and soak it and put it in the dish if anything. Moisture from the foods is good enough and from misting the enclosure. It maybe close to its death if anything. I'm aware that beetles have a short life span for the most part--- but I'm no expert. So I'd wait on others answers.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (May 27, 2011)

Alaus oculatus


----------

